# Mnt. Goat



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Been playing with my spotting scope and a few camera adapters. Getting decent results with iPhone & Phone Skope attached to my Swaro scope.

This guy was way out there and the lighting was crappy, but it ended up ok. Anyone with some good spotting scope pics...post up.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet photo and unique pose. My first reaction was- that is a taxidermist's nightmare: "Here is your blonde mtn goat, sir". haha


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> My first reaction was- that is a taxidermist's nightmare: "Here is your blonde mtn goat, sir". haha


It was weird light and hazy first thing in the morning. You can see the snow on the ground is white, but the lighting on the goat gave it the "blonde" tint(?) The picture as a whole was processed the same, so the white snow and white goat got the same treatment. I've got more pics of this goat later in the morning, that did not come out great..but he's definitely white.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome picture! A couple quick questions - how far away was the goat when you took this picture, and what model of swaro do you have?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Awesome picture! A couple quick questions - how far away was the goat when you took this picture, and what model of swaro do you have?


Its the STS 65 HD. Distance....uh....far(?) Over 500 yards I'd guess. I'll have to range it next time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its interesting there is that much blue fringing off the hair along the top profile yet nowhere else.

Cool looking goat... you sure its a billy? 


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Cool looking goat... you sure its a billy?
> 
> -DallanC


From side profile the goats horns had curvature through the whole horn and not just up top. Plus, I thought the bases look large and close together(?)

You think otherwise? I'm surely not a goat expert....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I definitely think that is a billy. The bases and curvature don't fit for a nanny


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I definitely think that is a billy. The bases and curvature don't fit for a nanny


Yup! I'm no expert but I'm betting it's a billy. 
Awesome picture. I like it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> From side profile the goats horns had curvature through the whole horn and not just up top. Plus, I thought the bases look large and close together(?)


From the picture given it looks straighter with a curve at the top, but...



> You think otherwise? I'm surely not a goat expert....


... I am sure its a billy.

Goats are SOO hard to judge, I've seen so many that are really hard to differentiate. Go look at the 4 heads over at the Cabelas gun counter, pretend you have a short time to sex them and take your best guesses. I'll bet you guess wrong on at least one of the 4.

-DallanC


----------

